
Ask HN: Did not get to do Master's education I so much wanted to, what to do? - sidcool
Hi HN.  I always wanted to do my Masters in computer science, specialising in Operating Systems or Data Science.  But that dream went unrequited due to a number of factors.  The thirst for learning, however, hasn&#x27;t quenched.  I feel this from time to time that I am not learning anything ground breaking.<p>I do learn what is necessary for my job (I have 9+ years experience).  I also do extra things in programming and tech, but nothing seems to feel like having done Masters (or even PhD).<p>Does anyone else have this feeling?  I cannot pursue it now that I have a family and many responsibilities.  How does one feel doing (by doing) cutting edge study or research while doing the day job which includes developing apps for your employer?
======
JSeymourATL
> I cannot pursue it now that I have a family and many responsibilities.

Georgia Tech has been getting some great buzz on their Online Masters in CS
program. That might just give you the flexibility & affordability factors to
move forward, worth exploring as option >
[https://www.omscs.gatech.edu/](https://www.omscs.gatech.edu/)

~~~
gt565k
This!

It's really a great program you can do at your own pace, and very affordable
(<$7000-$8000)

~~~
arnold_palmur
Out of curiosity, any idea how selective it is to be accepted into the OMSCS
at Georgia Tech?

------
arnold_palmur
I don't have a family yet, but I can definitely relate. I didn't study CS
undergrad and I've been looking to pursue a MS in CS for the past few years
but with working full-time (6 years of experience), and the crazy costs that I
would need to dedicate to satisfy undergrad Math and CS prerequisite courses
before even applying to the program (unfortunately MOOCs don't count), I'm
constantly dissuaded. I don't even think that getting a Masters would really
move the needle in terms of salary (and don't really care), however I, like
you, have an insatiable desire to learn about this fascinating field called
Computer Science - I just wish I stumbled upon it when I was younger. I'm
starting a new job next week so depending on the work load, I plan on biting
the bullet and enrolling in some non-degree math courses to get the ball
rolling.

------
mswen
I picked up a Masters on the way to getting a PhD but ultimately dropped out
because I felt like I had quit learning and was just slogging and I found I
wasn't all that passionate about the particular domain. Furthermore one day
sitting in a seminar listing to a couple professors and grad students arguing
about some theory I realized I just didn't care about the things they were
arguing about.

So I left went into industry applying research skills to practical problems.

Later I started branching out and getting into corpus analysis and latent
semantic analysis - nothing to do with my Masters or PhD studies from domain
perspective but those research skills transferred over.

At one point I was visiting with an older friend with a PhD, a successful
serial entrepreneur and very smart guy and I commented with some regret about
not finishing my PhD and maybe someday I would go back and study computational
linguistics. His response gave me new perspective.

"Mike, why would you do that? You are already doing the work that those guys
hope to do when they get done!"

His comment made me feel better but .... still there is something about
learning in an intense graduate studies setting that I miss. And, there is the
social esteem that we give scholars who have pushed through and earned a PhD.

I guess I don't have practical advice but if you really feel the draw to do a
Masters see what you can do to make it happen.

------
brudgers
For some people, and I fall in that category, the degree as a piece of paper
matters personally and apart from whatever value is attached to the learning.
It's a mark of passage. I don't think there's anything intrinsically wrong
with that, but I'm perhaps biased.

Enrolling in graduate school will be a significant lifestyle adjustment. Maybe
it won't happen now, that doesn't mean it can't happen in the future. More
importantly, there are avenues of investigation and course adjustments which
increase the likelihood of future enrollment. Some industries and employers
encourage graduate degrees. Some programs facilitate part time students
attending after hours. Some cities offer more educational and employment and
family friendly options than others.

Good luck.

------
AnimalMuppet
Do you want the knowledge? Or do you want the certificate, and perhaps the
feeling of accomplishment that goes with it?

You can get the knowledge. In fact, after nine years, you probably have more
knowledge than you think you do. It's wider and less deep than you'd get in a
Masters, but there's still quite a bit of it.

The certificate and the feeling of accomplishment that goes with it, well,
that's harder...

~~~
sidcool
I want knowledge, but it seems without anyone testing my knowledge it seems
quite fragmented. Degrees help consolidate the knowledge.

